# Restored 240 Z on Display at Alta Nissan



## KevinG46 (Jun 9, 2009)

Wasn't sure where to post this so feel free to move it.

FYI.

There is a restored red 240Z on display at Alta Nissan in Richmond Hill that belongs to 1 of the owners. He has done a beautiful restoration. 

I believe that it is a 1973. I owned a 1972 and the emblem above the rear quarter panel looks like a vent. It was not the same on the 72's. 

I would dearly love to drive it to be reminded of the good old days.

I do remember that I had several offers from total strangers to buy it when fueling up. Gas was $0.54 a gallon. Mind you I was only 10 yrs old at the time so my memory could be a bit foggy.


----------

